# vexilar batt



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

can the negitive temps we had kill the cells in my vexilar batterie? last year i would get almost 10 to 12 hours on a full charge. now after the negitive temps i had it in it seems to last only 5 to 6 hours. is the batterie going bad on me?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I never had a problem with a new battery but with an older battery you will lose longevity. Did you keep a charge on your battery during the summer months? This kills vex batteries quicker than anything.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Battery is going bad Justin, get a new one.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

yea i take it out every 2 1/2 3 months just to top it off.. i gave it a 12 hour charge last night. going down state today with these neg temp and see what happens. if not i guess i gotta fork out 30$ for a new one...thx fm


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Left Electric in the Cleveland area has them in stock for $17.50. I just bought a new one last week.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

fishmaster22 said:


> Left Electric in the Cleveland area has them in stock for $17.50. I just bought a new one last week.


Was that for the 7 or 9 amp. Kirk battery in c-town had the 9's very reasonable. That's why I am asking

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

7 amp was what they had.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That's a good price Justin.


----------

